# Trapped in a meat suit/ what am i?



## Jessie-lee06 (Apr 6, 2016)

Okay im back... again. And im absolutely terrified. The thoughts running through my mind are killing me. Main one being ive become so afraid of myself and my body. In my head i keep asking myself what am i? I feel like i am just blood and flesh. How am i alive how, i feel scared to even have a body im confused as to how it works and i feel like im trapped inside a meat suit. If all i am is flesh and blood how do i have a personality how the hell does conciousness work!? I dont feel in my body at all and the fact that i am made of bone and blood is freaking me out. I feel like im absolutely crazy and i cant help but looking at people the same way, just walking flesh i dont understand how we are alive. Can anyone else relate? ?


----------



## vanuti vetru (Sep 7, 2015)

I know how scary it is to have this kind of thoughts but you need to remember it's only severe anxiety playing tricks on your mind and twisting your perception of reality. It will pass, just don't obsess over it too much. It sounds difficult but try simply not to be affected by those thoughts, not by pretending they're not there but rather by viewing them like, for instance, bad weather - something that comes and goes away eventually. All will fall back in place at some point but at the moment you're simply in condition that makes you very susceptible to this kind of anxiety-driven thinking.


----------



## Mr confused (Apr 8, 2016)

i'll answer these thoughts
we are souls with free will and observing abilitty we have mind to suggest and process things and we have a body to do things and experience
the problem with us peoples with dp we are observing without a mind toprocess or suggest things that we observe and without a body to use our free will to do things with it ^^
if you want answers about anything ill answer you send me a private message


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2016)

I know what you mean. This is by far my worst symptom, 'how does consciousness work'? I feel like I've been totally robbed of my soul. It's been like this for weeks and I remember when I first got it it was absolutely horrible, but it lifted a bit after 4 days of just getting on with my work (extremely difficult but eventually I just got so freaked out and frustrated that I just said 'fuck this shit' and went at it like a crazy person). Then I drank alcohol and it got worse again. Then it lifted and I smoked pot and now it's worse again. Just trying to sort out my diet and get on with stuff. It gets a little easier after a while. I'm not recovered from this particular symptom at all, but it's more bareable at least. It's been like this for only about a month now and Im hopeful it will get better.


----------



## ToTo (Oct 6, 2015)

I have nothing to say other than I liked this expression "trapped in a meat suit"


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

I had similar questions. Whatever was sparking them subsided, along with whatever disturbed me so much about the meat suit thing. I think not feeling like yourself makes a realization like that very disturbing. I also recommend staying Agnostic. There's no logically sound argument for or against spirituality.


----------

